# Properties near Lisbon?



## Conan (Apr 1, 2008)

The RCI directory lists two locations in Cascais and none in Lisbon.

Are there other locations near Lisbon to look at?  This will be our chance to see Lisbon before moving on to a summer week in Madeira.

Thanks.


----------

